# Apple’s New $399 iPhone SE



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Most companies cut costs in budget phones by including slow processors and poor-performing cameras. Apple does something unique: It saves money by using the body of an older phone, in this case the iPhone 8, but packs it with modern internal components found in its best iPhone models. (In 2016, it did the same with the first iPhone SE by using the iPhone 5′s body and internal components from the iPhone 6S.) 


For the new iPhone SE, Apple added the same A13 Bionic processor found in its pricier models, the $699 iPhone 11 and the $999 iPhone 11 Pro. It’s the most powerful iPhone chip Apple uses, and it’s widely considered to be the fastest smartphone processor available today.

That means for $399, you’re getting an iPhone that performs just as well as models that can cost a full $1,000. Not a bad value at all.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/22/iphone-se-review-the-best-iphone-for-most-people.html


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have not heard good reviews on radio commentary. Will research further.

Edited to add:
https://www.komando.com/smartphones/apple-releases-iphone-se-2020/704937/


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My son is pushing me hard to get the SE. He has the 11Pro. The only reason I can justify it would be for the camera.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

My understanding is that it starts out at 64GB storage and with 3GB RAM. This is a big improvement on their base models (32GB and 2GB RAM -ridiculous) from previous years. If I were looking for an iphone and didn't care about full screen, I'd consider it. 

I'll also say that the hardware level support for airpods on an iphone if you haven't used them is a pleasure. Much better experience than anything I've tried on Android to date


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I have not heard good reviews on radio commentary. Will research further.


The link I gave said

The battery is smaller than Apple’s bigger phones, so you’ll find it drains pretty quickly if you’re playing lots of games and streaming movies.

It also doesn’t include the same U1 chip that Apple’s iPhone 11 and iPhone 11 Pro have. That really doesn’t mean much right now, but Apple is rumored to launch something called AirTags which may let you use the U1 chip to find lost items attached to AirTags. It’s totally possible the iPhone SE will still work with them using Bluetooth or some other technology, though. We don’t know enough about AirTags or how useful they’ll be yet.

And finally, there’s no headphone jack. I ditched headphones years ago for AirPods and haven’t looked back.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

How do you get AirPods to stay IN your ears??


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> How do you get AirPods to stay IN your ears??


It works as if by magic  I use them on android at the moment but run around with them all the time without problems.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> How do you get AirPods to stay IN your ears??


Duct tape


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Does all those wonderful things, can it still make voice calls? Seems lot time phone manufacturers are more interested in Angry Birds and streaming movies or making movies, than phone being able to make a decent voice call.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HermitJohn said:


> Does all those wonderful things, can it still make voice calls? Seems lot time phone manufacturers are more interested in Angry Birds and streaming movies or making movies, than phone being able to make a decent voice call.


I think it will make voice calls.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I think it will make voice calls.


Some do a truly poor job of it. Nothing so much fun as garbled voice call.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

HermitJohn said:


> Does all those wonderful things, can it still make voice calls? Seems lot time phone manufacturers are more interested in Angry Birds and streaming movies or making movies, than phone being able to make a decent voice call.


I have used net ten for years same phone. I did use it to take a few photos, Cost 30 bucks for 60 days.
Got a Canon EOS Digital with short and long range lens. I like photos this Canon takes.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HermitJohn said:


> Some do a truly poor job of it. Nothing so much fun as garbled voice call.


That is more tower placement than the handset


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Best phone for voice calls I ever had was an old 3G Samsung flip phone I got free when I signed up for PuretalkUSA many years ago. Lost it and got "smart phone". The 3G Samsung "smart" phone wasnt so smart. Usable but hard to hear other person unless in quiet room. It did do great job tethering which was my greatest need. I maybe make one voice call every 6 month, but when I do its important.

This Sonim XP5700 (4G LTE) I have now is ok normal voice, but truly superior on speaker phone. First time I used it, sound was distorted and squawky. Found that was cause it was set on max volume. Only thing this is big bulky candybar "feature" phone and not pleasant to carry. I mostly use it at home, but when go to town, turn it off and stick it in glovebox in case of emergency. Really not kind phone you want to try and stick in your pocket unless maybe you are wearing bib overalls and put it in pliers pocket. That flip phone was so handy, small, and good quality. Flip phones now are rare and not good quality.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

HDRider said:


> That is more tower placement than the handset


Picky, picky. Yes the commercial is about tower placement. But some phones are just poor sound quality so you keep asking the other person if they can hear you. Its not all tower placement. A good phone has to have a good microphone and speaker. Remember back when govt eliminated ATT monopoly on landline phones? Truly some horrible el cheapo phones that got sold that you had problem conducting conversation. Well lot cell phones seem to copied those.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HermitJohn said:


> Picky, picky. Yes the commercial is about tower placement. But some phones are just poor sound quality so you keep asking the other person if they can hear you. Its not all tower placement. A good phone has to have a good microphone and speaker. Remember back when govt eliminated ATT monopoly on landline phones? Truly some horrible el cheapo phones that got sold that you had problem conducting conversation. Well lot cell phones seem to copied those.


My phone a great microphone. It hears me even when I am not talking to it


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

HDRider said:


> My phone a great microphone. It hears me even when I am not talking to it


It knows when you are sleeping,
It knows when you are awake.
It knows when you've been bad or good, 
So be good for goodness sake.


----------



## MFSuspect (Apr 22, 2020)

siri?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MFSuspect said:


> siri?


You have 5 posts and posted 6 words


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Concise.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Concise.


BS


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

HDRider said:


> You have 5 posts and posted 6 words


My kind of poster. Get to the point.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

101pigs said:


> My kind of poster. Get to the point.


You have already reached his word count in one post.

Maybe he gives private lessons


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ask.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

My personal cell is an SE that I got at “no additional cost” when we switched carriers and the Mrs. got a 7plus. That was over 3 year’s ago, and we barely use the features within these phones. The wife’s 7plus has had the camera fixed under warranty, the battery and home button replaced. My SE has not needed service yet. I don’t see us upgrading anytime soon.


----------

